# Callahan cam stopper engine



## Jlwright (Apr 23, 2015)

Does anyone have a set of castings for a Callahan cam stopper engine for sale.


----------



## Jlwright (May 2, 2015)

Bump. Still looking. Thought I found a set but it was a Hagen and not Callahan.


----------



## Jlwright (Jun 26, 2015)

Still looking for a Callahan set of castings.


----------



## deverett (Jun 27, 2015)

Jlwright said:


> Still looking for a Callahan set of castings.



Keep looking - they're as rare as Rocking Horse poo!
Smokstak http://www.smokstak.com/ may be a good place to ask.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

